# Update on Charlie!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Charlie!!!! Your the greatest. Love your funny faces you make for the camera.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Way to go Charlie!!!! Your the greatest. Love your funny faces you make for the camera.


 
Thanks Carole, he is a goof ball, guess that's why everyone around here loves him.:doh:


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

There is Charlie, and now i have a smile on my face. actually i'm laughing looking at Charlie sticking his tounge out. Thanks Charlie, Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> There is Charlie, and now i have a smile on my face. actually i'm laughing looking at Charlie sticking his tounge out. Thanks Charlie, Denise


LOL, he is a goofy boy. Good to see you on again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so good to hear he's happy and loving life. Little trooper. I think the tongue was for Rusty, "My bone!" Charlie says.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

One of my favorite little guy's on GRF! Hi Charlie! You look great old boy!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

It's great to hear that he's doing so well!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

glad to hear Charlie is doing better.....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

yayyyyyyy I'm so happy charlie is still feeling good!!! he sure does make some funny faces! way to go charlie!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a toughie -- as his expression shows!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad the old boy is beating the odds.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What wonderful news is that! Thank you so much for keeping us updated on this precious fella! I'm pretty sure he has a home in many a hearts around here!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> One of my favorite little guy's on GRF! Hi Charlie! You look great old boy!


 
Charlie says Thank you and he will have mom take some new pictures soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Charlie. You're only as old as you feel.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Glad to hear this! All I can say is :yipee:
Nellie says it must be the cheese


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Glad to hear this! All I can say is :yipee:
> Nellie says it must be the cheese


That's it the cheese...LOL, thanks Nellie you got them hooked on it...LOL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> That's it the cheese...LOL, thanks Nellie you got them hooked on it...LOL


 I'm so proud of my little dealer!  LOL! :wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> I'm so proud of my little dealer!  LOL! :wave:


LOL, she is good.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Nellie wants to know if you are sending her cheese for her birthday?  (just kidding  )
My baby is 5 on thursday  The years go so quick


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Nellie wants to know if you are sending her cheese for her birthday?  (just kidding  )
> My baby is 5 on thursday  The years go so quick


Sure just let me have you're address and the cheese is in the mail...LOL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Sure just let me have you're address and the cheese is in the mail...LOL


 :yuck: Nellie changed her mind! LOL! Don't know how well the cheese will hold up! Especially since we hit 90 today!:doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> :yuck: Nellie changed her mind! LOL! Don't know how well the cheese will hold up! Especially since we hit 90 today!:doh:


LOL, same here, don't know if it would make it.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad to hear that he's doing good. What a handsome boy with a great big happy smile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> What wonderful news is that! Thank you so much for keeping us updated on this precious fella! I'm pretty sure he has a home in many a hearts around here!


Thanks he's really hanging in there, it's been 5 month since he's been diagnosed and so far, except for one bad spell he is doing good. Right now he is on no med's at all. I was laughing so hard tonight after we got home with the others. He didn't just want to go out back he wanted his little walk we have every night. He was bouncing around like a ball. I had to take him..LOL


----------

